# Voltaje que pasa por el cuerpo humano



## clay (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola:

Hace poco probe coger los dos terminales de un voltimetro con mis manos y marcó algo de 10 a 30 milivoltios. Esto me hizo recordar a lo que bota el lm35 por cada grado centigrado y pues arme el circuito con un adc0804 y en la entrada de voltaje del adc, jalé un cable hacia mi mano. Lo que sucedio luego fue que algunos leds de la salida del adc se prendieron y cuando solte el cable se apagaron.

Lo que queria es que me confirmen si por el cuerpo humano pasa esta cantidad de voltaje que medi con el voltimetro, y como va variando esta. ¿Alguna información que me puedan dar?

Gracias por su respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 31, 2009)

Efectivamente el cuerpo humano necesita electricidad para vivir... todos los sensores internos del cuerpo (piel, lengua, ojos, etc) traducen el mundo externo a impulsos electricos que son enviados al cerebro, alli se procesan y se genera una respuesta electrica que hace que se mueva tu brazo o incluso tu corazon

Medir esta electricidad es un poco complicado por que el cuerpo humano tambien actua como antena recibiendo las ondas electromagneticas del medio ambiente y dependiendo de las condiciones climatologicas tambien tenemos electricidad estatica, por lo que en tu experimento lo mas probable es que hayas alcanzado a medir alguna de estas 2 y no propiamente un impulso electrico nervioso

Por otro lado algunos musculos grandes (como los biceps por ejemplo) si llegan a alcanzar unos 15mV al contraerlos


----------



## electrodan (Oct 31, 2009)

Las neuronas (la base del sistema nervioso, que está conectado a la piel, músculos, etc) funcionan estableciendo una diferencia de potencial en sus membranas.


----------



## clay (Oct 31, 2009)

Gracias por su respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Nov 11, 2009)

clay dijo:


> . . . Lo que queria es que me confirmen si por el cuerpo humano pasa esta cantidad de voltaje que medi con el voltimetro . . .




Lo primero que tienes que entender, es que la corriente electrica es la que fluye, y no el voltaje.


----------

